# Newbie from Vermont, USA



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome!

None of that sounds sad! We've all been there before. ;].

I'm Mandi, 16. Born and raised around Arabs and Half Arabs. Currently own an Appy/Arab mare and a Half Arab gelding. Don't compete, just ride for pleasure. Mainly english (jumping = FUN) and a little western. Our Half Arab is so tiny my eglish saddle just won't fit him.. And the horn always comes in handy when he decides to try out his skills as a bronc. Which he does often. Little brat. lol. And I hate to say he's pretty good at it. :roll: 

Have fun around here!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.  

Nice bike. :wink:


----------

